# Interesting wax/polish review



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.carcareadvice.co.uk/product-review/wax-test-cheap-stuff.htm


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

One of Dannys from Clean Image.


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

I didn't realise SRP was in fact a famous wax :lol:

And who wants to apply 2 coats of wax hey?


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

What kind of a comedy website is that?


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Asda car polish on par with SRP, is he joking?


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Katana said:


> Asda car polish on par with SRP, is he joking?


Only one way to find out...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Katana said:


> Asda car polish on par with SRP, is he joking?


He is a she, however I have purchased some and will try it out during the week 

It contains kaolinite which I understand will have a cleaning effect similar to a clay bar


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Katana said:


> Asda car polish on par with SRP, is he joking?


Is it possible that the Asda stuff is Autoglym rebadged? :speechles :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

R30 said:


> Is it possible that the Asda stuff is Autoglym rebadged? :speechles :lol:


Erm Tetrosyl  , who do triplewax and other products, they also do the high foaming good wash tesco value shampoo


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

benji330i said:


> What kind of a comedy website is that?


I also found this, the author (I think it's Jeremy Clarkson ) also reckons he is hard pushed to tell the difference between AG SRP and a tesco product costing 1/4 of the price 

http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/to...ar_clinic/technical_advice/article1521102.ece


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Avanti said:


> Erm Tetrosyl  , who do triplewax and other products, they also do the high foaming good wash tesco value shampoo


Nice one, how do you find this stuff out ? :thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I also found this, the author (I think it's Jeremy Clarkson ) also reckons he is hard pushed to tell the difference between AG SRP and a tesco product costing 1/4 of the price
> 
> http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/to...ar_clinic/technical_advice/article1521102.ece


Man that has to be on par with the last site you found. It's clear that the muppett has never cleaned a car before in his life!:wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

benji330i said:


> Man that has to be on par with the last site you found. It's clear that the muppett has never cleaned a car before in his life!:wall:


Please elaborate, as the article does suggest that if one does not have time for a detailing ritual then look to pay up to £120 for a pro to do it for you, I'm sure the 'average' Times reader can manage the money and possibly not the time.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Both pretty pathetic articles, aren't they? There is FAR more useful
info in just a few posts from this site.
The first one is written 'from a female perspective', whatever the hell that means. 
At least they pointed out the silly T-Cut advice by Triplewax.
The second one is your typical scant Times article, with no depth or really
valuable advice - more of a 'taster' to get you Googling about detailing on
a Sunday afternoon.
Avanti, don't assume that all Times readers are posh. It's a newspaper ffs, not
some exclusive club. It costs less than a pint, even on Sunday


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> Both pretty pathetic articles, aren't they? There is FAR more useful
> info in just a few posts from this site.
> The first one is written 'from a female perspective', whatever the hell that means.
> At least they pointed out the silly T-Cut advice by Triplewax.
> ...


I have and used AG SRP ,I now have the asda car polish, so can easily compare the two products side by side, I would expect the AG to perform 4.5 times better then the asda one based on cost. I have used cheap polishes in the past and to good effect.
Having spoken to some others on here that have used waxes that cost >£100 tub, they 'wanted' to see a benefit from using the pricier wax yet did not.
Until we try products or services, we are sure that not every pricey product is good and not every low cost product is bad  
yes indeed you get what you pay for as some say, however it depends if you want to pay for glitzy marketing and packaging etc :car:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

im probly gona get slated for this but [email protected] it, the person that runs that site is a lady but it is the partner of the guy who owns Clean image, who actuly have cleaned a lot more cars than most and dose some very good work, Do a Google and have a look that will clear a few thing up

The site is ment to be a easy little guide for a sunday car cleaner not an enthusiast site, not for people who will spend £100 plus on a wax, they just give genaral info on the way to clean your car with high st prods, to clean there car to a normal standard, not a show car standard

I think its a dam step up from taking your car to the koso car wash any way

Ok the prods are not what we would use and have all sorts in them but they are better than some, 

also im sure more people have heard of auto glym super resin than Zym0l 

just my bit 

it takes all sorts


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

A good point well made, doing something is better than doing nothing, once an interest starts, then the passion may arise to improve and hence add to product collection :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I see it really simple.

I'm watching TV. Somewhere on the internet will be a bunch of geeks arguing over what's the best TV and complaining about what a **** TV I have and how theirs is so much better..

I go grab a beer from the Fridge. Somewhere on the internet will be a bunch of geeks arguing over the best Fridge and complaining about what a **** Fridge I have, and how theirs is so much better..

Somewhere on the internet will be a bunch of geeks arguing over the best beer and complaining about what a **** beer I drink and how theirs is so much nicer..

Every single aspect of my life, somewhere on the internet will be a bunch of geeks arguing over the best TV and arguing how best to do every single thing I do, and how they do it so much better.. even though I'm perfectly happy with how I'm doing it.

Live and let live.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, so your reason for being a geek on this forum is...


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> Ok, so your reason for being a geek on this forum is...


Because I enjoy doing it 

Not everybody does and for those people Carplan/Turtle Wax or whatever is perfectly acceptable just the same as I don't have the latest all-singing all-dancing HD LCD TV because mine is acceptable to me.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Because I enjoy doing it
> 
> Not everybody does and for those people Carplan/Turtle Wax or whatever is perfectly acceptable just the same as I don't have the latest all-singing all-dancing HD LCD TV because mine is acceptable to me.


As said many times on this forum detailing is about what you the individual are happy paying for products on your car as long as your happy with your Carplan/ Z Royale who the hell cares what other people think about the products you use?

and yes i would rather use the products in that guide than take it to a Cosavan

car wash any day.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Just because a product is cheap doesn't neccesaryily mean it's rubbish. For the average person a £2 cleaner wax from ASDA is all you need.

A slight comment on the article. I used SRP applied by hand yesterday and it produced next to no dust. In fact I don't notice any but the article suggested SRP produced a fair bit of dust. I applied fairly thin. Made a massive difference to the paintwork which is a cellulose, single stage red and was fading due to the sun. This has reaffirmed by belief that SRP is a very good product. Mught by myself some of the ASDA wax to compare now.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> Because I enjoy doing it


Exactly. So you inhabit a Detailing Forum.
My original point was that the title of this thread is just untrue - these 
two articles aren't interesting to anyone on this forum as the discussions that take place here have 1000% more depth and... _Detail!_


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> I used SRP applied by hand yesterday and it produced next to no dust. In fact I don't notice any but the article suggested SRP produced a fair bit of dust. I applied fairly thin. Made a massive difference to the paintwork which is a cellulose, single stage red and was fading due to the sun. This has reaffirmed by belief that SRP is a very good product. Mught by myself some of the ASDA wax to compare now.


SRP doesn't produce the clouds of dust inferred by that article, and the particles it does create are of too high a density to be blown off the car during
'a spin around the block', unless of course you live close to the Nordschleife.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> im probly gona get slated for this but [email protected] it, the person that runs that site is a lady but it is the partner of the guy who owns Clean image, who actuly have cleaned a lot more cars than most and dose some very good work, Do a Google and have a look that will clear a few thing up
> 
> The site is ment to be a easy little guide for a sunday car cleaner not an enthusiast site, not for people who will spend £100 plus on a wax, they just give genaral info on the way to clean your car with high st prods, to clean there car to a normal standard, not a show car standard
> 
> ...


Well said James

Danny knows more than most on here and that article is perfect for its target audience. We however are not its target market nor chosen receipients.

Before any one else slates the author, I actuaslly have a lot to thank him for as if it were not for him I wouldn't have dropped my pc and switched to the rotary 2 and abit years ago:thumb:

So please no more slating guys:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> Exactly. So you inhabit a Detailing Forum.
> My original point was that the title of this thread is just untrue - these
> two articles aren't interesting to anyone on this forum as the discussions that take place here have 1000% more depth and... _Detail!_


heh heh, gosh I didn't realise this thread was going to get 'out of hand' 
I have to disagree, the title is correct as it has created discussion,I thought the article interesting I was reading it not as a detailing guide but as a product review, and the author stated how they went about choosing the products, they never said they were the best and was not prepared to go mail order or choose US brands


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> SRP doesn't produce the clouds of dust inferred by that article, and the particles it does create are of too high a density to be blown off the car during
> 'a spin around the block', unless of course you live close to the Nordschleife.


I have to agree with you here. I`ve never had a problem with SRP dusting. ok there is the odd little bit but its easy taken care off !!!!:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The fact is, products like SRP *should* dust. Most of these kinds of polishes (so cleaner waxes can be included here) contain kaolin, which is a clay derived mineral abrasive. You find it in toothpaste. It's about as mild an abrasive as you can get. A 'heavier' polish like T-cut contains different grades and quantities of similar cutting agents, which is why T-cut also 'dusts'.

Solvents and degreasers within the mix will also remove dirt and improve the shine, but physical scratch removal (fine scratches I might add!) are tackled by the kaolin. If you have applied SRP properly and aren't getting dust, it is simply because your cloth is picking all the particles up, they are blowing away quite nicely, or you aren't noticing them. You can still apply it thinly, but you will be applying less kaolin to the paint surface as a result. I'm not sure how that affects the actual polishing performance, as maybe too much kaolin can create a 'clogging' effect and be wasteful, but even with a small amount of SRP applied by hand, you should be creating *some* dust.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

this just shows how good the journalists and presenters are when they can print that


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I let the neighbour apply some to their cars, so the application technique is not as indepth as many on this forum.



















and a Golf










Sorry about the quality, the camera phone was still set to macro so in effect out of focus, the finish is good, however it is a dusty product more so than SRP.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Where to start with this muppet ?

The annoying thing is tens of thousands will read that, few will see the good advice given on this site by people who know what they're talking about.

As a journalist myself, the author has let us all down with opinion dressed up as research.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is a pic of a Chrysler Neon with a lick of Asda polish

before










after


----------

